# How do I reset remote address without remote?



## Stiving (Jan 25, 2005)

It appears that like others, I have a bad UHF remote control receiver. While I'm trying to sort this out with Dish, my unit is pretty useless without a remote. I believe that if I could reset the remote address to 1, the IR out on the remote could work (and I could use my Destiny Networks controller). 

The address is currently 7. I have tried rebooting the system. Pulling out the smart media card. Restoring factory default settings. None of these put the remote address back to 1. It seems that I need the remote to do this and the remote doesn't work. Any ideas?

Just to verify, the remote does have good batteries and the antenna is connected to the correct port. The remote was working then just stopped (while I was learning IR codes).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Why don't you change your remote address to 7? It's same same procedure except for the last step of pressing the REC button. At least then you'll remote will be the same address as your 921.


----------



## Stiving (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you Mark. The remote is currently set at address 7, as is the receiver. The receiver just stopped seeing remote control button presses. 

There are a lot of comments in a different thread about the UHF antenna for the remote not working. I believe I have that problem. Now I'm trying to get IR to work.


----------



## bigdwoof (Jan 3, 2005)

One way to reset the remote address code to 1 is to go into setup, and restore factory defaults. I've had to reset factory defaults for when my 721 locked up on "acquiring data from satellite". After I reset factory defaults and got the receiver working again, my remote stopped working. I discovered it was because my remote address had been changed back to 1, and I had been using something else.

So, if you want ot set it back to 1 without having the remote, use the setup screen from the front panel buttons. This will also, however, reset all of your other preferences, such as channel order, keyboard type, etc...

Good luck!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's a good point, bugdwoof. You can reset factory defaults without a remote by using the buttons on the front of the 921 to navigate to Menu-6-5. But, you'll then have to change the remote address of your remote to 1 as well as a separate operation.

I suspect, though, that if your remote is currently set to 7, and your 921 is set to 7, if your 921 isn't seeing anything from your remote, there's either something wrong with your remote or with your 921, and it is NOT related to the UHF side not working. The 921 sees IR signals that are pointed at it as well as the UHF signals. It's not an either/or, it's a both.


----------



## Stiving (Jan 25, 2005)

Mark, thanks for the input. I'm of the understanding that the IR out on the remote only works for address 1. That is why to learn the IR codes of address 7 one must get the output from the front of the unit. Is this not true? I could not learn address 7 codes from the IR based remote but was able to learn a couple from the front of the unit (before it quit responding).

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Stiving said:


> Mark, thanks for the input. I'm of the understanding that the IR out on the remote only works for address 1. That is why to learn the IR codes of address 7 one must get the output from the front of the unit. Is this not true? I could not learn address 7 codes from the IR based remote but was able to learn a couple from the front of the unit (before it quit responding).
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


My understanding, and seems to be true with my universal remote, is that ir codes work no matter what the remote addresss is. UHF codes don't work if they don't match, but you seem to be able to force your 921 to whatever address you set your remote to if you follow the procedure to set remote address.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, and no - both Stiving and tnsprin are wrong. The IR codes are unique to each remote address, just as the UHF codes are unique. There is one set of "universal" IR codes that will control a Dish Network receiver no matter what address it's set to, but those codes are not available with a Dish Network remote. They come from various universal remotes that have Dish Network tweaked codes programmed into them.

Bottom line, address 7 IR codes are different than address 1 IR codes, etc, and if your remote is set to address 7, it is outputting address 7 IR codes and address 7 UHF codes.

*Edit by Mark - the above information is incorrect when dealing with the 921 - the 921 remote does NOT transmit IR codes to the receiver. I apologize for my error.*


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry Mark, but you are wrong. Some or most preset IR remotes have "no" address and will change all viewing receivers. Some do have presets of 1. To get other address you have program each key.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> No, and no - both Stiving and tnsprin are wrong. The IR codes are unique to each remote address, just as the UHF codes are unique. There is one set of "universal" IR codes that will control a Dish Network receiver no matter what address it's set to, but those codes are not available with a Dish Network remote. They come from various universal remotes that have Dish Network tweaked codes programmed into them.
> 
> Bottom line, address 7 IR codes are different than address 1 IR codes, etc, and if your remote is set to address 7, it is outputting address 7 IR codes and address 7 UHF codes.


Not quite true. The Dish Network supplied remote for my 2700 receiver sends out those codes, and controlls all my receivers regardless of their address. It is a black remote.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

To my recollection, I've done about five Factory Default resets and it has never affected the remote control frequency number. The number that I selected remained.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> No, and no - both Stiving and tnsprin are wrong. The IR codes are unique to each remote address, just as the UHF codes are unique. There is one set of "universal" IR codes that will control a Dish Network receiver no matter what address it's set to, but those codes are not available with a Dish Network remote. They come from various universal remotes that have Dish Network tweaked codes programmed into them.
> 
> ...


Oh I guess that's why my universal remote has no problems.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

Stiving said:


> It appears that like others, I have a bad UHF remote control receiver. While I'm trying to sort this out with Dish, my unit is pretty useless without a remote. I believe that if I could reset the remote address to 1, the IR out on the remote could work (and I could use my Destiny Networks controller).
> 
> The address is currently 7. I have tried rebooting the system. Pulling out the smart media card. Restoring factory default settings. None of these put the remote address back to 1. It seems that I need the remote to do this and the remote doesn't work. Any ideas?
> 
> Just to verify, the remote does have good batteries and the antenna is connected to the correct port. The remote was working then just stopped (while I was learning IR codes).


 I'm one of those that has problems with the UHF remote reception and I am currently working with an IR remote. I found that even though the UHF doesn't work, sometimes it does. I can't discern a pattern , it seems random. But I would try your remote periodically and if you find a time when it works you will be able to change the remote address.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sometimes I am a complete idiot... :blush:

My earlier post contained 2 glaring errors, and for that I apologize. There are days that I try to rush through the 921 forums so quickly that I don't think before putting my foot squarely in my mouth.

The 2 errors are this: The UHF pro remotes that ship with the 921 and 811 do not transmit IR signals to the receivers, so if your 921 is not receiving the signals from the 921 remote, then very likely you will need you 921 replaced. Dish will probably send you a replacement remote first to make sure it's not a dead remote, but more often than not, the cause of the problem is the 921 itself.

The second error was the universal IR code that controls all receivers regardless of what remote address the receiver is set to. This code set was available on the older blue and black button remotes, and was accessed by setting the address of the remote to 0. Unfortunately, it appears that this was removed from the newer platimum remotes.


----------

